# Sore Throat While Taking Methimazole / Tapozole



## wbmstrz (Apr 25, 2014)

I have been taking Methimazole for about 2 1/2 weeks ( was diagnosed a month ago with high hyperthyroidism ). Last night I noticed I was getting a sore throat and still have it today. No other symptoms, actually feel fine with the exception of the sore throat and the fatigue that stops me from getting out and doing too much.

Does any one know if one has to have all the other symptoms, like fever to be concerned? My endo is out of the country and my regular MD doesn't work today.

I had an allergic reaction to PTU and now trying Methimazole. I'm terrified of the RAI because I have a history of cancer in my family. I read a medical study stating that there is a higher incidence of cancer of the kidneys, breast and another organ in patients who had received RAI.

So this is my last treatment to avoid RAI. I feel sooo tired of fighting this battle.


----------



## wbmstrz (Apr 25, 2014)

Just wanted to leave a note about the outcome.

I just came back from the doctor's office. It seems I have a viral infection, a cold! So happy I can continue treatment!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.rxlist.com/tapazole-drug/patient-images-side-effects.htm#sideeffects

You should be concerned; a sort throat dictates that. How did the doctor achieve the diagnosis of a virus?

Above is a link to the side-effects which includes a sore throat. Stay on top of this!


----------

